# Will I get stuck in the sand?



## FishFace

Hey all, 

Thinking about heading out to OBX AFTER the 4th of July weekend but had a couple concerns regarding beach driving. Never driven on beach before, either. 

First of all, I got a 2000 Jeep Cherokee XJ. Just bought new Continental Crosscontact LX all seasons 4 months ago. They are very meaty tires. 

While I love these tires on the highway, will I be making a mistake by taking the Jeep on the beach? The last thing I want is to get stuck on the beach with the wrong tires. Driving tips for sand? 

Any insight on this would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## Rockstar

air down to atleast 18, put it in 4LO, and keep your foot on the gas. don't break... coast to a stop. when pulling out, i have found that it helps to reverse back over your tracks (sand is already compacted) and then pull forward. don't park below the high tide line... let me emphasize on this again, DON'T PARK BELOW THE HIGH TIDE LINE.  You should be alright, make sure to bring a shovel (dig the sand out from your tires) and a bucket to put water on the sand (compact, more traction)... a tow rope wouldn't hurt either. i just took my truck down there the first time over the weekend and had a blast... got stuck, but had two people offer to pull me out. a tow rope is a good investment.


----------



## Out Sick

If what you mean by meaty is a Mud TA be very careful, those don't do well in the sand at all. You turn em' over once or twice and your hogs head will be on the sand. Lower the tire pressure like the Rockstar said. I'll be down this upcoming weekend too. 

Ben


----------



## basstardo

Watch using 4 LO as well. That's usually recipe for digging yourself in. I never use 4 LO. Just don't have a reason to with the Jeep or truck.

Ben is spot on about the mud tires too. They SUCK in sand.


----------



## Fireline20

I got a 2004 Ford Explorer 4x4 with BF Goodrich Rugged T/A's and I only got stuck once., my first beach driving trip in it. I did not air down even though I was advised to and I left it in 4x4 Auto. 

Since that day, I air down to 18-20 lbs and put it in 4x4 High as soon as I hit the sand and have never been stuck again and I fish Fort Fisher which has the most notorious sand in NC.

That part about backing up is good advise I had never thought of, but will use in the future and by all means, never and I mean never park below the high tide line. You may not get stuck but if your not careful and keep all the doors open and the interior lights are on AND you forget to pull the keys out of the ignition AND you don't turn the key to off AND you have the AC fan running, you WILL run the battery down

How do I know all of the above,:redface::redface: cause I did every damn one of them and had to be jumped off, but I at least was smart enough to not park below the high tide line.

I guess I am just one of those guys who have to touch the stove to see if it is hot

Tight Lines :fishing:


----------



## smlobx

Hi!
I agree w/ Bastardo, never had to use 4 Lo.
The best tires I've used are those that barely have enough tread on them to be legal, they float better over the sand.


----------



## lil red jeep

"Will I get stuck in the sand?"

Simple answer is probably. I don't know too many beach drivers who haven't got stuck at some point. You didn't mantion if the Jeep is a manual transmission or automatic. I drive a Grand Cherokee Laredo and it is an auto. Never been stuck, but I don't go out without the tools I might need to get out. Like Rockstar said, air down! Don't go too far down that you have to drive a long distance on pavement once you come out of the sand. Asphalt and sidewalls don't get along too well. A shovel, and a tow rope or chain just in case will help. Follow the most traveled ruts in the sand and you should be fine. I haven't had to put a vehicle in lo gear in years unless I was stuck, so I typically only use lo gear then. All the info others have given you is dead on the money. One more thing, respect the beach!!! Can't stress that enough. It is a priveledge to be able to drive out on it and it is all too fragile at that. One too many morons and we're all carrying out coolers over the dunes! Have Fun and look out for others.


----------



## Shooter

There are 2 types of trucks, ones that have been stuck and ones that are going to be stuck 

But here are a few simple rules that may help.

Drive like ya have some common sence (remember folks the beach* IS A FEDERAL HIGHWAY and you will get a ticket)*

Air down (cause if ya don't I will not tow ya out till ya do)

The ruts are your friend (the sand is alreayd packed)

When you cut your wheels hard it cuts into the sand so use caution

Get a good heavy tow strap (and have a cold drink ready to offer to whom ever tows ya out) and offer to tow someone else if they are stuck

Kids play in the water trucks don't


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Agree with the 4lo, never had to use it... just air down, I usually go to 20, never had a problem, but it gives you couple more to let out if you need it. Drive with your head, cruise into it and follow the tracks where possible.... and for crying out loud, do not run over the damn plovers...!!


----------



## bullisland

lil red jeep said:


> "Will I get stuck in the sand?"
> 
> Simple answer is probably. I don't know too many beach drivers who haven't got stuck at some point. You didn't mantion if the Jeep is a manual transmission or automatic. I drive a Grand Cherokee Laredo and it is an auto. Never been stuck, but I don't go out without the tools I might need to get out. Like Rockstar said, air down! Don't go too far down that you have to drive a long distance on pavement once you come out of the sand. Asphalt and sidewalls don't get along too well. A shovel, and a tow rope or chain just in case will help. Follow the most traveled ruts in the sand and you should be fine. I haven't had to put a vehicle in lo gear in years unless I was stuck, so I typically only use lo gear then. All the info others have given you is dead on the money. One more thing, respect the beach!!! Can't stress that enough. It is a priveledge to be able to drive out on it and it is all too fragile at that. One too many morons and we're all carrying out coolers over the dunes! Have Fun and look out for others.


lol, thats EXACTLY what came to my mind when I read the thread title before evening opening the post! haha.

but yes, +1 on the no go 4-lo and mud tires...


----------



## Fishhook

*Air down*

Most tires will work ok on the beach, the more bald they are the better. But if you air down correctly, you should be able to go where you want. 

To air down correctly: Drop down to 20 lbs. in all four tires, then drive on the sand a little ways and let off the gas. If you stop, you need to let out more air. You want the jeep to keep rolling a little. If you have enough air out, you will coast a ways when letting off the gas. You don't want your engine "pushing" sand, rather floating over it. Use 4WD Hi, and take your overdrive "off" at all times. As others have said, drive like you have sense, and stay in the travel ruts for easier driving. 

If you get stuck, let off the gas, mashing the peddle will only dig you deeper. If you can't move forward or back, get out and drop more air. Most tires will hold a beed down to 14-15lbs. If that doesn't get you moving, pull out your shovel and dig out each of your tires and hogs head. 

Tow strap is a must, a shovel, and paitance. 

Fishhook


----------



## red_fish

This is what I always do and it aint failed me yet as soon as you cross the booner bridge if it hasn't fell down yet start slaming em back by the time you get to buxton you should be about a 12 pack in and all you're worrys will be gone 20psi and 4hi you'll be good to go


----------



## Lynn P.

*If you're spinning your tires...*



Fishhook said:


> Most tires will work ok on the beach, the more bald they are the better. But if you air down correctly, you should be able to go where you want.
> 
> To air down correctly: Drop down to 20 lbs. in all four tires, then drive on the sand a little ways and let off the gas. If you stop, you need to let out more air. You want the jeep to keep rolling a little. If you have enough air out, you will coast a ways when letting off the gas. You don't want your engine "pushing" sand, rather floating over it. Use 4WD Hi, and take your overdrive "off" at all times. As others have said, drive like you have sense, and stay in the travel ruts for easier driving.
> 
> If you get stuck, let off the gas, mashing the peddle will only dig you deeper. If you can't move forward or back, get out and drop more air. Most tires will hold a beed down to 14-15lbs. If that doesn't get you moving, pull out your shovel and dig out each of your tires and hogs head.
> 
> Tow strap is a must, a shovel, and paitance.
> 
> Fishhook


And going nowhere QUIT--it will only get worse. If you are on a grade, back down, if not, let more air out. You can get down to 8# if you if you don't get anxious. If you put it on the frame, get ready to dig it out and hope a good samaritan comes by to help pull you out. Just remember to commit to let the air down as soon as you get there (20#) and chances are you'll not have a problem.


----------



## drumbum45

*Getting unstuck*

I carry 2 pieces of chain link fence about 12" wide and 4 or 5 ft long.dig out your rear tires and place fence on frt of the tires,has never failed me yet.The fence folds right up for storage.and always air down to 20 lbs are less


----------



## rsqchief5

In all the years I have been driving on the beach, I got stuck for the first time in june. I drove out at the end of the road in Corolla. *I mistakenly did not air down *as the sand near the ramp looked hard and packed and I wasnt planning on going far. When I parked to fish, I turned so my back end was towards the water. When we went to leave, I had about 5 feet before I crossed the main ruts on the beach and I buried it. Thanks to the guys in the big F350, I got out of there....

To reiterate.....4 WHEEL HI not LOW. If u end up doing the speed limit (25) your engin will be tachin way to high if you were in 4LOW. Besides, in 4LOW, you have to much torque and could end up spinning your tires.

For the past 2 years I have been running my stock ALL WEATHER tires on my Explorer on the beach, aired down to 20#, with out problem. They make a nice footprint since the side walls arent as stiff as some off road tires. When aired down, the foot print is twice as big.

I also tuck 2 pieces of plywood behind the cooler in my basket. I use them as bait boards but have them to throw under the tires if needed.

HERE'S A BIG PIECE OF ADVICE......get a tow rope. A TOW ROPE WITHOUT A METAL HOOK. When I was towed out we snapped a tow rope and it came flying back. If there was metal attached to it there would have been some damage done.


----------



## bullisland

rsqchief5 said:


> HERE'S A BIG PIECE OF ADVICE......get a tow rope. A TOW ROPE WITHOUT A METAL HOOK. When I was towed out we snapped a tow rope and it came flying back. If there was metal attached to it there would have been some damage done.


A good point, but if the metal tow hook is attached to the vehicle then it "shouldn't" be the part snapping back. It "should" be the strap snapping back. But things happen and you can never really tell whats gonna happen unless its some fools doing it and they're doing something stupid...then its just entertainment! Unless they're about to hurt themselves or someone else and you're trying to run through the sand to stop them first haha. Seen that WAY too many times.

but I always have a tow rope attached to my front and back just incase. better safe than sorry!


----------



## basstardo

Key word there is "shouldn't" but I have seen that happen. Guy had a tow strap with the metal hooks on either end, and he hooked the front of his Jeep to the back of an F150 where the safety chains would normally hook to the hitch. Long story short, the hook itself snapped and he had a nice hole in his radiator from the strap firing back at him. I use the straps with loops on either end, and I'll usually put a sandbag over the middle of the strap in case it does break. Even the strap will do some damage to someone when it lets loose.


----------



## bullisland

Haha. Yes. Shouldn't was definitely meant to be the key word. I won't argue loops being ideal, but like you said...anything under strain like that and snapping will do some punishment!

actually...if I remember right...the Mud Bog I goto on Good Friday states that you cannot have a metal hook on the end because of the crowd. That is also because the hook is attached to a backhoe which is more capable of loosing the hook...

long story short....no matter what...S*** happens! So DUCK!


----------



## Fireline20

*10 Commandments for Beach Driving*



basstardo said:


> Key word there is "shouldn't" but I have seen that happen. Guy had a tow strap with the metal hooks on either end, and he hooked the front of his Jeep to the back of an F150 where the safety chains would normally hook to the hitch. Long story short, the hook itself snapped and he had a nice hole in his radiator from the strap firing back at him. I use the straps with loops on either end, and I'll usually put a sandbag over the middle of the strap in case it does break. Even the strap will do some damage to someone when it lets loose.


Good advise on the sand bag,,,i bet a Glad Plastic Leaf bag filled with sand would also do the trick,,,gotta remember that one.

From all of this and my own experience, I propose a set of 10 Commandments for Beach Driving

Commandments:

1. First and foremost Air down to 20 psi or less

2. Put in 4x4 High minimum when u hit the sand,,,4x4 Auto does not get it

3. Stay in the ruts of those who have gone before you

4. Make no sharp turns with the front tires or steering wheel.

5. In deep sand,,,,,DO NOT STOP.

6. In deep sand,,,,,PLOW STRAIGHT AHEAD

7. Always carry a shovel.

8. Always have several plastic garbage bags for radiator protection in case you have to be pulled out of the sand by a strap.

9. NEVER, I SAY NEVER park below the high tide mark

10. Last but not least, have a spare cold and I mean cold 6 pack of adult carbonated beverages for the Sand Angel sent from God that pulls you out.


----------



## JustFishIt

I've been driving down on carolina beaches for a good long time with a jeep with super swampers and have never gotten stuck,but i have 35by 15 tires just let air to 20 psi if your off the ground a little make your own tracks if not stay in the grove. if you start spinning stop and back up a little and hit it a little faster carry a bucket in case you get stuck ,just fill the hole with h2o and carry a strap just in case,most people will tow for free,as long as ya ain't pissed anybody off.


----------



## wizardude

drumbum45 said:


> I carry 2 pieces of chain link fence about 12" wide and 4 or 5 ft long.dig out your rear tires and place fence on frt of the tires,has never failed me yet.The fence folds right up for storage.and always air down to 20 lbs are less



Always another good idea around the bend 

That's a first, and sounds like a great idea. I usually carry a couple 5 foot carpet strips for that purpose. Surprised it wasn't mentioned, I prefer a "snatch strap" over a standard tow rope, or chain. A bottle jack/and a short piece of 2x10 or 12, bucket and folding shovel. If you dig out, fill the holes back in! Nothing bugs me more than people leaving holes & mounds of sand in everyones preferred track! Pick your route, and place/heading back at the ramp. I see more people stuck, from 2 or three trucks getting to the ramp at the same time, and having to stop. Not good with a 10 inch climb, and no rain for a month :fishing:


----------



## channelbass

Dont know if its been said already(to lazy to read whole thread)but xj's are great on the beach once you get to know em. I find that in fine loose sand the 4 hi and steady speed (not too much) are the ticket. I try to stay in other peoples tracks on the ramp and head down to the hard pack if its low tide. be mindful of "red sand" it tends to be softer than the rest. On the hard pack you can shift on the fly back into 2wd but if you stop it is wise to go back to 4. Like another fellow said already coast to a stop, when you start back up go easy on the gas.

The shorter wheel base on jeeps is nice compared to pickups. when the whoop-de-doos form from the steady winds you wont frame out see-saw style like pickups....hope someone can find some info in this gibberish I just posted:beer:


----------



## NTKG

i too am too lazy to read through this whole post but short answer... 



YES if you drive like an idiot. 


AIR DOWN... drive steady. and you should never have a problem. Do not drive right at the waters edge, some of that red stuff will make you sink. 

I have seen WRX's and Crvs make it out and back all the time with no issue. 


Air down.... again, air down, more than you think you need to, and drive with a steady foot. It's essentially like driving in deep snow. Your tires, suspension etc don't mean a thing really compared to the variables you control. Go and have fun you'll only get stuck if you didn't air down and drove too fast.


----------



## ChrisCapePoint

You will have 0 problems with those tires and the 4x4 System in those old body style jeeps. Just got rid of my 96 Cherokee and never drove on the beach with less than 22psi. Always drive in "4 High" as the torque is so strong in "4 low" you will do way more harm than good. That Continental Crosscontact LX tire you put on is an allseason highway tire which will have you floating across the top of the sand down in OBX.


----------



## vbjimmie

rsqchief5 said:


> Besides, in 4LOW, you have to much torque and could end up spinning your tires.


Depending on how it's geared...you can just let off the clutch/brake and let the truck climb out itself.  That's what I've done a few times in the past.


----------



## Jackman1950

Like all have said make sure you air down to at least 20, the ramps can be tricky! I take a "tote" of gear for the just in case situation and yes it did happen. I prefer a tow strap to rope or chain and no metal! Bust a window real quick. Another hint that worked for me the 2nd time I almost got stuck. Take a few pieces a carpet, be it a runner or an old piece you've got laying around. Dig the tires out a little bit, slip the carpet under and off ya go. Check the NCBBA site for info on suggested emergency equipment. I'd rather take it and not use it then need it and not have it.


----------



## bowfin

The sand is worst near the ramps...soft and chewed up by traffic. Drive steady and straight as possible until you hit the less soft sand. As everyone else has said the most important thing is to air down.


----------



## ASK4Fish

noticed the chain link fence to get some traction, i use heavy grit roofing shingles when i get in the mud real bad while hunting, i carry 8 of em' 2 for each tire stacked on top of each other. they give good grip even when wet or submerged in a rut...gonna take some fence now too just to try


----------



## surf&stream

Fishhook said:


> Most tires will work ok on the beach, the more bald they are the better. But if you air down correctly, you should be able to go where you want.
> 
> To air down correctly: Drop down to 20 lbs. in all four tires, then drive on the sand a little ways and let off the gas. If you stop, you need to let out more air. You want the jeep to keep rolling a little. If you have enough air out, you will coast a ways when letting off the gas. You don't want your engine "pushing" sand, rather floating over it. Use 4WD Hi, and take your overdrive "off" at all times. As others have said, drive like you have sense, and stay in the travel ruts for easier driving.
> 
> If you get stuck, let off the gas, mashing the peddle will only dig you deeper. If you can't move forward or back, get out and drop more air. Most tires will hold a beed down to 14-15lbs. If that doesn't get you moving, pull out your shovel and dig out each of your tires and hogs head.
> 
> Tow strap is a must, a shovel, and paitance.
> 
> Fishhook


I'm on the beach every weekend and agree with fishhook. Driving the beach is easy just don't ever go on sand without the following:

tow strap
12"x12" board (for jack)
jack
shovel
small fire extinguisher
trash bag
air gauge for tires


----------



## Mega Bite

Lower your tire pressure to 10 or 12 lbs and you can run anything on the beach.I have seen BMW`s and Station wagens cruising down the beach in Corolla,Nc.


----------



## Douglas

*OBX guys*

Hey you guys that are going down to OBX real soon, could I get anyone to pick me up one of the large window stickers for the back. I had one before and now changed vehicles. The one I had came from WINGS it was white stretched oval OBX about 2 feet long. I would most certainly send ya some cash if anybody could grab me one.


----------



## a-baum

Hey folks, new here and looking forward to surf fishing. I have an '06 Subaru Forester 2.5xt (turbo) in manual transmission with stock 16" tires on it. With the air let out, will this at all be an acceptable beach buggy?

Ground clearance is only about 8"


----------



## Jersey Dave

assume at some point you are going to get stuck....make sure you have the tow stap(s), a small shovel, perhaps a couple of short lengths or 2 X 6 or at the very least the phone number to someone like Cape Point Exxon if you are in Buxton.

oh and here is another tip...if you have an automatic (push button) type 4 X 4...make sure the 4 x 4 is engaged every time you get in the truck while you are in the sand...had a buddy a few years ago....get in the truck (slightly drunk) and push every button on the console without me noticing...guess what...I started up, put it in gear and proceeded to bury the pumpkin.....dumb Azz didn't even help me dig it out...

also join the NCBBA...and the OBPA....anyone who is a member should help pull you out if you get stuck...


----------



## spydermn

Jersey Dave said:


> also join the NCBBA...and the OBPA....anyone who is a member should help pull you out if you get stuck...


Best advice yet! $40/yr and it goes to a great cause!!! 

<---2x member...I've got straps, shovel, port air, wood and carpet...BTW Carpet remnents can help you get out of a hole. Make them just wider than your tire and about 4' long. Never had to use them but heard it works wonders in loose sand. Put it all in a 5 gallon bucket and leave it in the truck bed with some bungies and jumper cables. Will get you out of 90% of the "sticky situations" you will get into anywhere!


----------

